# Lake Mac and the Bay



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Have a mate down from Gladstone and my bro down next week so Monday gentlemans hours we are going to do a Salts Bay salmon trip followed up by a Fishermans Bay snapper trip later in the week. If anyone interested in getting out let me know.

Cheers Mal


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

Live 5 minutes from fishermans bay. Keen to tag along if times work and the sea drops. Its VERY VERY big out there today


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Wednesday looks like our day for Fishermans. Probably launch after lunch and fish till dark.


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

bugger. start work at 1pm


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Got some snapper and will definitely be going again. Slimies everywhere yesterday but no takers on my livey.


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

size???


----------

